

Google Places Now Borrowing Yelp Reviews Without Attribution In iPhone App - felix0702
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/01/google-places-borrowing-yelp-iphone-app/

======
felix0702
Google Place and Facebook Place will be the two dominant local review sites.

If you are running a local review site, what can you do to survive?

Probably more and more people just go to Google Place and even write reviews
there because Google Place will be listed on the top of the Google search
results. Don’t think most local review sites can defend themselves from
Google’s search power.

